# black ash burl log



## davduckman2010 (Apr 13, 2015)

heres the bab burl cracked open that I drug out yesterday been laying 5 or 6 years out there I guess some slight spalt. cool figure lots of covered up burl yet. should look good. it ended up 20 long 13 across 8 in thick half log. realy nice color.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 13, 2015)

Extra nice!!! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 13, 2015)

Man that's beautiful, nice figure and color.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 13, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Man that's beautiful, nice figure and color.


lol that sucker about killed me tick . its heavy super hard to cut and haul . I was driving to get it when I saw the neighbor next door that gave me the red maple. I stoped and he gave me the burl stump. he pick it up loaded it and off I went . big osage burls next on my list gota call that guy next weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 13, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol that sucker about killed me tick . its heavy super hard to cut and haul . I was driving to get it when I saw the neighbor next door that gave me the red maple. I stoped and he gave me the burl stump. he pick it up loaded it and off I went . big osage burls next on my list gota call that guy next weekend


Brother it sounds like your having way to much fun! ...........Nah, keep going! LOL.


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 14, 2015)

Thats awesome !


----------



## ClintW (Apr 14, 2015)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Apr 17, 2015)

This stuff you have been finding lately is just junk! I think I can dispose of it properly if you want me too. I wouldn't want you to hurt your back trying to lift it into my (Garbage) truck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2015)

I go crazy for stuff like that where the Burl and normal grain run together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

